# Christmas Ideas For My Wife? Would you Ladies like what I got so far?



## Marriedand40 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Ladies:

Just to let you know, I picked up the following presents for the wife. Should I add anything else or would you be content with the following:

(1) Pink Bra and matching Underwear 
(1) Black Bra and matching Underwear 
(1) Pink and Black Bra, 5 pairs Underwear and a matching bathrobe
(2) Summer tops
(1) CD

I am trying to get something else that isn't clothing or lingerie related, any ideas ladies?

Would you be happy getting this for a present from your hubby?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

All great. but summer tops so early? Ah well, you have a lot of good gifts there.

Is she into lingerie? Cause she will love it.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

It would be HOT to get sexy lingerie from my H. So I hope they're all sexy! LOL. To be truthful I wouldn't want any summer tops unless you live in Florida because I like gifts for the "now".


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Be sure to wrap up the summer tops and CD separately so she has something to open in front of family


----------



## Marriedand40 (Aug 19, 2013)

They are most definitely ALL sexy bras and undies. I realise women wear different bras and undies to work compared to on a date but I only buy sexy panties and bras for my wife.

Each bra was $35 to $40 at LaSenza and LaVieEnRose and the robe was $50. We don't have Victoria's Secret here where I live but check out their web sites and they have alot of beautiful stuff too.

We'll open these gifts privately. I would be embarassed to have her open them in front of my Mom and her Father.

I'll tell her to just tell them I bought her clothes, I want her to tell her friends but not her family or my family. I am sure her friends will be envious if she shows them.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Marriedand40 said:


> They are most definitely ALL sexy bras and undies. I realise women wear different bras and undies to work compared to on a date but I only buy sexy panties and bras for my wife.
> 
> Each bra was $35 to $40 at LaSenza and LaVieEnRose and the robe was $50. We don't have Victoria's Secret here where I live but check out their web sites and they have alot of beautiful stuff too.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you nailed it! :smthumbup:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It all sounds nice, is summer here down under so the tops would be good, going to be over 40c or 104f in your talk.

But to answer the question more specifically, IMHO the best gifts are those that show how much you know your partner. If she is a lingerie gifts type of woman then you are on a winner with your choices. 

I am not a gifts type of person, much prefer doing things eg tickets to shows, weekends away or trying new experiences. 

Having said all that for me a huge bunch of flowers always goes down well, I LOVE getting flowers. Maybe you could add that to your list?
Or book a weekend away, even a night in a luxury city hotel if you can't get away for a whole weekend.

Enjoy and Merry Christmas


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

what no rabbit!


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

As others have stated, these gifts are great if that is what SHE is into. I have to admit, when I read your list it sounded more like you were buying yourself presents rather than her.

Again, everyone is different. Some women like undies, some like jewelry, some like to go out, some like to pick out their own gifts, some don't like gifts at all.

So you tell us, will SHE like it?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Marriedand40 said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Just to let you know, I picked up the following presents for the wife. Should I add anything else or would you be content with the following:
> 
> ...


 Lingerie is a gift for the guy, silly, as are summer tops cause they kinda look like lingerie. CD is old fashioned, people like iTunes? But it depends, what's on the CD, or maybe it's a certificate of deposit, maturing in 6 months? Much better.


----------



## Marriedand40 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks ladies. To be honest, my wife is not a big lingerie fan. By buying her this might help her be more into it. I had an ex-girlfriend who was obsessed with it (over 50+ bras and 150+ panties) so she taught me about sizing, colour matching etc.

True, lingerie may be a gift for me but on the other hand I am sure all women would appreciate their man buying them pretty bras and underwear too. It will be nice seeing her reaction, I can't wait.

Women are lucky, numerous colours and styles they can wear nowadays. Us guys it's pretty simple, boxers!

But I always get a Christmas CD too. Maybe I'll add in some flowers as well.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Marriedand40 said:


> Thanks ladies. *To be honest, my wife is not a big lingerie fan. * By buying her this might help her be more into it. I had an ex-girlfriend who was obsessed with it (over 50+ bras and 150+ panties) so she taught me about sizing, colour matching etc.
> 
> True, lingerie may be a gift for me but on the other hand I am sure all women would appreciate their man buying them pretty bras and underwear too. It will be nice seeing her reaction, I can't wait.
> 
> ...


Uh oh Married you should have say this at first! If you trying to get her to like it you should just buy it for her on GP but NOT for a Christmas gift! IDK but maybe you might need to go back to the drawing board. Although I would appreciate any thing he give me if I knew he was just trying to please me but I would be kind of disappointed if he knew it was something I don't really like.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

Marriedand40 said:


> Thanks ladies. *To be honest, my wife is not a big lingerie fan. By buying her this might help her be more into it.* I had an ex-girlfriend who was obsessed with it (over 50+ bras and 150+ panties) so she taught me about sizing, colour matching etc.
> 
> NO,NO,NO you are going to be sorely disappointed and so is she. Actually when my H would do this is would kind of piss me off because I knew he was not thinking of me and what I would have wanted. It was all about him.
> 
> ...


So her whole Christmas gift are gifts for you - with a CD and flowers thrown in for good luck. If you want bras and panties so bad, why don't you let her get them for you and you buy her something she would like?

What is it she like? Do you know?


----------



## EuropeanWifey (May 10, 2013)

Marriedand40, it's the thought that counts. And you have obviously put a lot of thought into your gifts! In short, I think she will really appreciate you gifts, and all of them sound amazing. I am the type of girl who generally does not like getting flowers, my husband knows this, and got me only one bouquet throughout our relationship. So because I am not a big fan of flowers, he doesn't get me any. So it would be actually a pleasant surprise to get some from him just out of the blue. It would be a nice gesture. In this regard, I think you've done amazing by getting her lingerie, despite her not being a fan of it. There are a few people who prefer to have very minimum and may get upset if they get "excessive" things, but I am betting that your wife isn't one of them, as such stance would be very clear. I would have done the same, had I have a wife, and get her something sweet like that - maybe she will discover she is into it, who knows? I think it was thoughtful of you to try and open up a different horizon. Regarding something other than clothing, that all depends on what she likes, and you would know better than any of us. I would get something she would use up. For instance, my husband knows for sure that I like body lotions and nice soaps, and he could get me something like that. I like teas and anything organic, so if he got me anything like that, something specific to my likes, it would mean he pays attention, and that is what counts.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

Alright, I'll throw my lot in here. Perhaps you ladies could tell me if this is the way to go...

-She's always saying how dry it is, how her hair is dried out, etc, so I decided to make homemade hot oil hair treatment. Went to a natural food store and found the various ingredients which would go into it: jojoba oil, almond oil, essential oils, etc. Put it into a jar, made up instructions on how to use it, etc.

-One of the ways she treats herself is to use her foot spa. She soaks, scrubs, exfoliates and the lotions her feet. So, I made her fizzing bath bombs out of epsom salts, baking soda and such.

-She has lots of earrings and necklaces and nowhere decent to put them, so I bought a deep-set picture frame and glued cork from wine bottles in there, so she can hang up the frame and have an easy time choosing what to wear.

-A set of earrings to go with her new jewellery thingy.

-Don't laugh. I made a "SHlovesMrsSH"-type email address and have written a letter to her, telling her how I feel about her; how important she is to me. You get the idea. On X-Mas day, she can open an envelope which tells her to check her email.

-Electric blanket for the bed, because she doesn't like how cold the bed is when we get into it for the night. I'll often stick the heating pad on her side and get it going, but this would cover the entire bed, be a lot more efficient.

-New pajamas, robe, fuzzy socks.

-Aside from that, there's your usual assortment of stocking stuffers: some bits of Christmas-related chocolates, lady razors, lip balm, etc, etc, etc.

-We've always had a little rule in place, not to spend too too much money on Christmas presents, so I've tried to come up with things which she'll like, can use, and didn't break the bank. Actually, with the oils, etc, I ended up with way more for the money than if I had just bought the end product, and can make more with them over time.

-Ladies: any suggestions or "whatever you do, do NOT give her THAT!" in this?


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

sh987

I think your gifts are great. You obviously thought about her and what she would want or need. More than not it is the little things that are most thoughtful.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Marriedand40 said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Just to let you know, I picked up the following presents for the wife. Should I add anything else or would you be content with the following:
> 
> ...


Depends on my age, my weight, and whether I like the music.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

JustHer said:


> As others have stated, these gifts are great if that is what SHE is into. I have to admit, when I read your list it sounded more like you were buying yourself presents rather than her.


That's what I was thinking - you want to SEE her in that stuff, so you buy it for her.

What is SHE missing in her life that would make HER happy?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Marriedand40 said:


> Thanks ladies. To be honest, my wife is not a big lingerie fan. By buying her this might help her be more into it.


Ah.

So you are telling her that you DO NOT LIKE the way she is, and that you WANT TO CHANGE HER into what YOU want.

If I were you, I'd take back every bit of the lingerie.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

EuropeanWifey said:


> Marriedand40, it's the thought that counts. And you have obviously put a lot of thought into your gifts! In short, I think she will really appreciate your gifts


No, she won't. She will be bewildered, then hurt when she realizes WHY you bought them, and then mad.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sh987, YOUR list sounds amazing. You know what SHE likes and you spent time and effort to specialize stuff just for her.

The only thing I might add is maybe a coupon book you make for foot massages or hand or shoulder massages, maybe 6 or 12 (once a month), where she can present you a coupon and get a 15-minute massage?


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

turnera said:


> sh987, YOUR list sounds amazing. You know what SHE likes and you spent time and effort to specialize stuff just for her.
> 
> The only thing I might add is maybe a coupon book you make for foot massages or hand or shoulder massages, maybe 6 or 12 (once a month), where she can present you a coupon and get a 15-minute massage?


That sounds like a nice idea, too. We give each other a few back/shoulder massages per week already, but not foot... That could be perfect after she does her treatments with the foot spa, fizz bomb, etc: a nice foot massage.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sh987, you and your wife sound really in tune with each other. If you can snag a copy of this book (I believe it's out of print, thus why so expensive), it would be an amazing addition to your lives.

52 Invitations To Grrreat Sex: It All Begins with a Lick: Laura Corn: 9780974259918: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

turnera said:


> sh987, you and your wife sound really in tune with each other. If you can snag a copy of this book (I believe it's out of print, thus why so expensive), it would be an amazing addition to your lives.


Right around the start of the school year, we didn't feel that way. LOL

To be honest, things probably seemed worse because it was the first rough patch in our 14 years together, and even then this period of time wasn't remotely like we see described on these boards in painful detail every day. We just weren't talking as much, and we weren't making the time for ourselves as a couple (perhaps over-focusing on the kids) and it was hurting both of our feelings. We both struggled with knowing how to talk about what's bothering us, and tended to let things go sometimes. We've rectified that big time. Lots of quality time together, lots of positive things, and both found out that we can talk about problems without the sky falling. Been great, actually. 

But yes, a lot of our time together has been pretty tuned in, as you say. We're like anybody else and don't hit on all cylinders all the time, but that's life, right?

52 Invitations To Grrreat Sex: It All Begins with a Lick: Laura Corn: 9780974259918: Amazon.com: Books[/QUOTE]

Ouch! Yeah, you weren't kidding about the price. But, if I can find it at the right price, or even at the library, I'll be sure to give it a go. Thanks a lot!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, it's meant for you to actually tear out the invitations to give to each other, so I doubt you'll find it at the library.

Honestly, you can make your own up. One I remember was inviting your husband (half of them are for the girl to give the guy, and vice versa) to meet you somewhere, bringing only a can of whipped cream. The girl prepares by getting fruit, a needle, and string, and wearing nothing but the stringed fruit when he shows up. You get the idea.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

sh987 said:


> Alright, I'll throw my lot in here. Perhaps you ladies could tell me if this is the way to go...
> 
> -She's always saying how dry it is, how her hair is dried out, etc, so I decided to make homemade hot oil hair treatment. Went to a natural food store and found the various ingredients which would go into it: jojoba oil, almond oil, essential oils, etc. Put it into a jar, made up instructions on how to use it, etc.
> 
> ...


Superhero status. This is one of the best Christmas lists I have ever seen, your wife is a very lucky woman.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

My H is Metro. All about the clothes and the cologne and the anti-wrinkle stuff for his face and the vitamins...I am a gardener who'd rather be wearing sweats and fixing something or organizing something. For the first 30 years of our marriage, I gave him tools and such to make it easier for him to fix things (as our house would fall apart around us). He gave me clothes and perfume and jewelry and face stuff. 

I finally wised up and stopped giving him the stuff I wished he would give me, and started giving him what HE wanted - all the foo-foo stuff I couldn't care less about.

Of course HE didn't reciprocate until DD23 stepped in and pretty much forced him to stop doing it. My first real gift I ever cared about was about 4 years ago, when he got me gardening equipment. I about cried.

btw, I, too, got the lingerie. Which I never wore and disliked him for.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

comes back to what I said before, it is all about showing how much you know the other person, that shows love and thoughtfulness.

This years Mr H is getting a membership for his football team, it is a huge passion of his. I am also getting him a little outdoor setting, he has moved to a new place and one of his fave things is to sit outside and have breakky.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

He's moved somewhere else - away from you?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We don't co habitate Turnera. We have discussed doing so in the future when his oldest and my oldest have finished secondary college, about 4 years off. 
It is quite the norm around here for people to be in serious relationships and not live together.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Marriedand40 said:


> Thanks ladies. To be honest, my wife is not a big lingerie fan. By buying her this might help her be more into it. I had an ex-girlfriend who was obsessed with it (over 50+ bras and 150+ panties) so she taught me about sizing, colour matching etc.
> 
> True, lingerie may be a gift for me but on the other hand I am sure all women would appreciate their man buying them pretty bras and underwear too. It will be nice seeing her reaction, I can't wait.
> 
> ...


Ah, sorry I'm in the camp that would suggest returning these items - perhaps all but one set and that would be an extra gift on top of what she would like, perhaps with the admission that it doesn't really count as a gift for her, it's more a gift for you but you'd love to see her wearing it. 

If she's not into lingerie, then why would she enjoy receiving this gift? 

Please consider what she'd like.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I personally like lingerie and my husband has bought me lingerie as part of a gift but just one beautiful set at a time, along with other items. He's also gotten me comfy pajamas ...because he knows I love them... 

He's gotten me classes/workshops related to hobbies and passions I have; in my book that's damn cool. He's paying attention to what I'm into and encouraging me. There might be 'tools of the trade' to accompany this type of gift. I've loved it. Or the way he's remembered something of interest that I've mentioned in passing that I likely even forgot about. To me, it's those things, the consideration, that make them thoughtful gifts. And gifts that I enjoy.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

sh987 said:


> Alright, I'll throw my lot in here. Perhaps you ladies could tell me if this is the way to go...
> 
> -She's always saying how dry it is, how her hair is dried out, etc, so I decided to make homemade hot oil hair treatment. Went to a natural food store and found the various ingredients which would go into it: jojoba oil, almond oil, essential oils, etc. Put it into a jar, made up instructions on how to use it, etc.
> 
> ...


Rock on.


----------



## EuropeanWifey (May 10, 2013)

turnera said:


> No, she won't. She will be bewildered, then hurt when she realizes WHY you bought them, and then mad.


Yes, she very well might feel that way. We don't know how she's like. I asked my husband regarding this, and the first thing he said, "If my wife doesn't like lingerie, then I wouldn't get her any." Then, though, we shouldn't all assume she doesn't like it per se, because he said that she is merely not into it. Here, my husband said, "Sometimes that's what the gifts are for, though - to get you something that you wouldn't normally get yourself, and you might find you like it." In a way, a guy buying his girl lingerie is doing it for himself, too, but I disagree with everyone saying how it is for "him, not her." It all comes down to to what degree his wife isn't into lingerie. Marriedand40 would know best. And I also agree that getting presents that are specific to personality, hobbies, and interests, is a fail-safe.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

From reading your previous thread about lingerie imo it would be a good idea to ditch the lingerie, it sounds more like a gift you want her to like receiving rather than gift she actually likes.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

sh987 it sounds like your gifts are really personalized and you've put a lot of effort into them, that alone will make them special :smthumbup:


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmmmm..

All good, But get her something fr "just her", too.

A spa certificate. A pandora bracelet. Pair of sexy jeans with some kick ass boots that make her calves and a$$ perk up and out.

It's all good! You'll do well


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I am not trying to take over thread but my wife is out of town thru the holiday season and what besides flowers sent to her what could I get her, her birthday is also the 26th of December, any ideas appreciated?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Edible Arrangements! Pajamagram! And Sees Candies!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

maybe,,,,,,,,,,she is a dieter so no candies,,,,,like the others


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Gift certificate to Barnes and Noble so she can have books shipped to her?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

turnera said:


> Gift certificate to Barnes and Noble so she can have books shipped to her?


well she has a nook, but yes that's a good idea for sure


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> what no rabbit!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

over20 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Believe me that would really tick her off, trust me


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

OP -- great gifts! Lingerie is always a wonderful present.


----------

